# FA:U 2014?



## Kodyax (Dec 19, 2013)

I will beg indulgence from others for my ignorance since I have not attended any Fur Affinity United ever and unless something else arises in the same time slot as Fur Fright next year I will need another convention to attend next year. To say I have questions would be putting it mildly. I ask these questions so I can plan on possibly attending Fur Affinity United in 2014 and any help on that would be rather appreciated. 

Will there be a FA United in 2014?

Same place as this year? 

When can I reasonably expect the website for the con to change and advertise the next year?

Are there any bus routes or other forms of public transportation near by? How would someone like me who lives in Philly and uses SEPTA to get most places get to the con?

Are there any grocery stores to get munchies near the hotel?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 19, 2013)

If it is going to be at the same hotel, there's a restaurant, but that's it. They do serve breakfast in the morning, however.
You may want to bring snacks anyway.


----------



## Kodyax (Dec 19, 2013)

Good to know, I am waiting for a few things to happen. Sounds like I may want to hope and pray the rumors I hear of another con rising from the ashes of Fur Fright are true.


----------

